# Lyn Weber - Something New!



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I'm not sure what it is! Does anyone here know?

It looks like a a tall shaker, or even a small hand grinder. The pic on FB is too small to tell what it is!


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

It's something none of us need. Right?!

It has adjustment sleeve/dial, so I'd imagine a Handground-style grinder? Looks sweet, whatever it is.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I've zoomed right in. It has dial markings around the middle!!!!!


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

PPapa said:


> It's something none of us need. Right?!
> 
> It has adjustment sleeve/dial, so I'd imagine a Handground-style grinder? Looks sweet, whatever it is.


Oops! Posted together. I think you're right!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Its in this photo too, bit closer to the camera too..

My money is on a hand grinder, maybe to go with my new aeropress!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

In fact there is one on its side in that image, shows both the pop up and the bottom.

Plus the burrs on the shelf.

Definitely a hand grinder, exciting!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

new pic of the innards on their FB


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Another line on their FB page today:

With the same precision as our coffee grinders...


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

I like all of these posts


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

It gets really interesting..looks like a grinder but there is no crank arm or its attachment point

I'm intrigued


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Me to. as I do want a good travel hand grinder.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

They seem to have removed the photograph above from their fb page


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It's non coffee related. It's a moulin. It can be yours from next week when the LW order books are open!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

MildredM said:


> It's non coffee related. It's a moulin. It can be yours from next week when the LW order books are open!


Excuse my ignorance, what is a moulin?

My wife says it is a windmill in french


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't think HG crew are getting into windmills.

Can also mean grinder as in moulin a poivre.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Please elaborate, very think Northerner:whistle:


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Don't think HG crew are getting into windmills.
> 
> Can also mean grinder as in moulin a poivre.


So is it a grinder or not? So confused.. Couple of Friday night bevvies not helping either!


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Get your black pepper ground with style


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

Pepper Mill?!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Burrs look like massive overkill for a pepper mill. What the world could really do with is a battery powered coffee grinder.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I honestly don't know . . . I am with you @Stanic. It could be a pepper mill


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Is it only me that feels underwhelmed?

Feels like SM black Friday all over again


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

MildredM said:


> I honestly don't know . . . I am with you @Stanic. It could be a pepper mill


Perhaps I should have said moulin a cafe. Can't see Lyn Weber producing a pepper grinder but hand grinder is more interesting.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Is it only me that feels underwhelmed?
> 
> Feels like SM black Friday all over again


thay really was disappointing wasn't it


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

they claim on their FB it is not coffee-related


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

ah, they've added a comment..looks like a cardamom grinder to me


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Massively disappointed. I was looking for a hand grinder, would have loved this to be one.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Full details here:

https://lynweber.com/products/moulin/


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Nah, pepper tastes nicer from a flat burr set LOL! I don't care about bi-modal pepper. I just feed it to the cat and wait a bit.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, well - so it IS a moulin a poivre after all - who would have thought it. Sadly, guessing it will be eye wateringly expensive once shipping, VAT etc has been added.

Think I will stick with my Peugeot salt and pepper grinders.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

You can call me an aesthetic, I would buy this if I used pepper . . . But I don't, not ever.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

MildredM said:


> You can call me an aesthetic, I would buy this if I used pepper . . . But I don't, not ever.





PPapa said:


> It's something none of us need. Right?!


Told you!


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

The shipping alone is ridiculous, $136 dollars to UK for the blind shaker compared to $12 domestic.


----------



## GingerBen (Sep 7, 2017)

I may get shot down for this but this feels like a solution to a problem that doesn't really exist. I cook a lot and I've never ever thought "if only my pepper mill was more consistent". Looks cool though maybe if I was minted I'd buy one just because


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I use the Zassenhaus Berlin mills for pepper and salt and they are pretty good, ceramic burrs with bottom adjustment, no loss of setting when refilling..the LWW is nice but a bit of overkill IMO


----------



## malling (Dec 8, 2014)

GingerBen said:


> I may get shot down for this but this feels like a solution to a problem that doesn't really exist. I cook a lot and I've never ever thought "if only my pepper mill was more consistent". Looks cool though maybe if I was minted I'd buy one just because


Exactly my thoughts. I do allot of cooking as well and I have never considered getting a fancy grinder for the job.

I use some old none branded ones I inherited from a family member. Do the job just fine.

For spices I use granite mortar, if they find that to do the job at very expensive restaurant, It is good enough for me!


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Price is now up:

$320

So £240.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

There's a discount code now:




__ https://www.facebook.com/lynweberworkshops/posts/2008998556055520



Thinking about this, the cynic in me may think it's totally unecessary and overpriced, but I remember (when I did use pepper) feeling very frustrated with the £10 or £20 grinders with their crappy burrs and lack of style and design. It is a lot of money but so is a decent coffee grinder! And just maybe there are people out there that think I am daft for spending £3000 odd on equipment to make coffee!


----------



## steveholt (Jan 6, 2016)

Someone posted a nice post on homebarista (I think) about how despite the engineering and materials achievements, in its current guise this product is missing the point as a pepper grinder because the irregularity of pepper grounds is key to the flavour experience in a lot of dishes.

The LWW cynic in me has this as a dummy run for a high priced LWW coffee hand grinder - get proof of concept models in hand, get them out into the field for QnR and get paid by the beta testers for the privilege of testing them.

Take materials and engineering feedback on board - change a few things things, order some handles and away you go.


----------

